# Mint tea causes me more D



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

I tried to drink mint tea yesterday night.I´m with a lot of pain today and a lot of D.:/I´m very sad and i don´t know what i have to do.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't handle mint either, although the tea doesn't send me to the loo anything else peppermint does. Are you doing Heathers IBS diet? If so she also recommends chamomile and/or fennel tea, most herbal teas are fine, as long as you get the proper herbal non caffiene one's.


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

What is health IBS diet?Where i can find it?Thanks


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

You can find it at www....com and they have active message boards over there too to talk about the diet if you need to www....com/messageboards


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Fennel is amazing and works wonders for me as well. I will drink it in the early afternoon and it really helps my digestion. Chamomile I drink every so often just before bed. Quite good as well. Let us know what is working for you.


----------

